

Why was my post removed from the front page? - maneesh

Hi!<p>My recent post http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3262465 was on the front page, and suddenly disappeared. It's not marked dead or anything, but why did it disappear?<p>Thanks!
======
pilom
Possibly because the link you listed is 404'ing.

